# Hello MT



## Blade of the East (May 29, 2006)

Hello, I am new to martial talk. Ive studied gum do, but due to time restraints my training is being put on hold. I hope to get back to it soon and try some other martial arts as well. If someone could give me a link to a website or give me some first hand info about what the different martial arts entail it would be appreciated.


----------



## Swordlady (May 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  What type of martial arts are you interested in?  It'll give us a better understanding about which direction to point you.


----------



## Kacey (May 29, 2006)

Welcome - if your handle is any indication, you should check in at the Sword forum.  If not, more information would really help with pointing you in the right direction.  Welcome, and happy posting!


----------



## Henderson (May 29, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Blade of the East (May 29, 2006)

Actually I am very interested in basicly every martial art that exhists.  

Right now I am trying to train in gum do (the way of the sword)(korean sword art) but I would also like to take some unarmed martial arts too.  


       Maby somthing like: (judo, ninjitsu)  

I dont really have alot of info. I would be happy to hear any recomendations.   Many thanks


----------



## Gemini (May 29, 2006)

Hello Blade of the East. I'm also a Korean sword arts practitioner. I've studied both Hae Dong Gumdo and Kumdo. (K and G are interchangable). Looking forward to your posts!


----------



## Lisa (May 29, 2006)

Welcome Blade of the East.  I hope you find the information you seek and enjoy the discussions here on the board.  If there is anything you need, please do not hesitate to ask.

:wavey:


----------



## green meanie (May 29, 2006)

Welcome! Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## terryl965 (May 29, 2006)

Hello and welcome
Terry


----------



## matt.m (May 29, 2006)

hello


----------



## Raewyn (May 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT :wavey:


----------



## MJS (May 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!  Perhaps if you told us a little more as to what exactly it is that you're looking to study, we could offer some suggestions. 

Mike


----------



## bobster_ice (May 30, 2006)

Hey, welcome!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 30, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk. You will find lots of helpful people and info here. Good luck in your MA training search.


----------



## HKphooey (May 30, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## KenpoTess (May 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT~! Enjoy 
~Tess


----------



## kelly keltner (May 30, 2006)

welcome


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 30, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 31, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Blade of the East (Jun 1, 2006)

First and foremost, I would like to thank everyone for welcoming me to mt. Secondly, does anyone have a good website for good quality swords, I am going to make another purchase soon. 




P.S. I am still open to recomendations (and a link to any info on judo and ninjitsu)


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome to martialtalk.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 19, 2006)

Aloha and Welcome to MT.  Look for forward to sharing some thoughts with you on bladed weapons.

Aloha 

Rick


----------

